# Racing with a Skinsuit?



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

Who races with a skinsuit? Pro's vs con's? I can purchase a 3/4 lenght sleeve but historically it is very warm racing in Colorado by mid morning and typically race in shorts and short sleeve jerseys.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

was wondering the same thing....


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

They make crit suits that work well in heat.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

You'll find out that bibs + jersey is better at hiding your beer pooch than you ever guessed.


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

pretender said:


> You'll find out that bibs + jersey is better at hiding your beer pooch than you ever guessed.


I was using that as motivation to try and loose the excess weight (gut).


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

pretender said:


> bibs + jersey is better at hiding your beer pooch than you ever guessed.


Yes, but that also allows goop in your jersey and shorts when the weather turns on you.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I race in a san remo speedsuit. It's a one-piece that opens in the front and has pockets in the rear. 



















I like it. After 30 races this season it's starting to fall apart from all the number pinning in the rear mesh. With that in mind I'll wear it for cross and race in it until it's tattered and torn. 

Actually, Castelli makes a CX specific suit with 3/4 sleeves and no rear pockets:











This stuff is cool. But I wouldn't get close to it if my team didn't go through Castelli. It's too pricey IMO.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

Skinsuits are great to race in. The only disadvantage is going to the potty, but they aren't much worse than bibs and a jersey. In hot weather the advantage is minimal if any. But if it is muddy or snowy when you hit the deck it keeps the crud from getting inside. It sort of keeps everything together putting on and taking off layers. Also when it is wet and muddy the jersey seems to bag up and collect mud.
I like skinsuits, always have. Not really needed however.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Another plus is that you cannot get your pedals caught up under your jersey when shouldering the bike. When our team's skinsuit order is placed this month I will likely just get long sleeved ones. Here in NE the season starts out warm but can get chilly by the end of November and early December. I can deal with the long sleeves during races in warmer conditions....


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> I race in a san remo speedsuit. It's a one-piece that opens in the front and has pockets in the rear.


Looks great! Then again- no beer gut to worry about (like some of us...)


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Skin suit is the way to go for cx, but don't be surprised if you still end up with mud in your "undercarriage" in sloppy races!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> Looks great! Then again- no beer gut to worry about (like some of us...)


That's not me


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I think skinsuits are more comfortable than bibs and jerseys, especially when you're getting on and off the bike a lot. Skinsuit is to bibshorts as bibshorts are standard shorts.

Disadvantages: taking a pee or poo and trying to get your numbers pinned on if you don't have someone to do it for you.


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I race in a san remo speedsuit. It's a one-piece that opens in the front and has pockets in the rear.
> 
> Actually, Castelli makes a CX specific suit with 3/4 sleeves and no rear pockets:
> 
> This stuff is cool. But I wouldn't get close to it if my team didn't go through Castelli. It's too pricey IMO.


My new team is ordering this, the CX version skinsuit. Just a bit nervous that it will be too warm. Here in CO, we race in some very warm to hot conditions for at least the first half of the season (depending on the time you start).


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Ebay is your friend on this one. I too wondered if a skinsuit was a good way to go for CX. I sure did not want to drop 150 -200 bucks to find out. Then I wasn't sure what size to get. Bought 2 brand new skinsuits on ebay for 25 bucks each. They still had the tags on them. I have since purchased a new skinsuit for CX racing and am very happy with it.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a couple SanRemo cross suits and a SanRemo thermal suit. I really like the skin suit for cross. The Lycra on the cross SanRemo is a little heavier so it is too much for warmer races I think. I just wear my shorts and jearsey on those days.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

Train in bibs and jersey and race in skin suit. Unless it is cold, my long sleeve short leg skin suit is thermal. I have a short sleeve short leg that I use most of the season. I prefer the skin suit because it just moves with you better. I'd never wear a skin suit on the road or crit.


----------

